# Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?



## Kochtoppangler (9. Januar 2005)

Hab in der letzten Zeit ziehmlich viele starke Fehlbisse bei denen die Rute für n paar Sekunden ziehmlich stark durchgebogen wird und dann wieder zurückfedert und der Fisch kommt natürlich nicht nochmal zurück  :c 
Das passierte sogar ein paar mal bei meiner ziehmlich steifen Brandungsrute also denk ich mal das das auch nicht grad kleine Fische waren ...
Nun überleg ich aber langsam was ich machen kann um diese Fische zu Haken ...

Meine erste Idee war ne Montage mit Kurzer Mundschnur und nem festen Blei damit sich der fisch selbst hakt  :q 
Hatte aber trotzdem die oben beschriebenen Fehlbisse . Der einzige Vorteil der Montage war das man die Nemos alle recht weit vorne gehakt hatte .

Jetzt überleg ich ob ichs mal mit ner Nachläufermontage und Mündschnüren von 1,50 m oder noch länger Versuchen soll . Aber ich denk mal sone Montage wär n Nemo Killer  :c 

Also hat noch wer Erfahrung mit solchen Fehlbissen ?
Und was haltet ihr von montagen mit so langen Mundschnüren ?


----------



## Benni (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

Hallo Kochtoppangler,
Wir waren 30.12 auf Fehmarn und hatten das erste Mal auch diese häufigen recht starken Fehlbisse.
Auf meinen Bericht hinn wurde empfohlen lange Mundschnüre zu verwenden,und bei geflochtener Schnur diese nicht zu stramm an zu ziehen,und sehr schnell auf die Bisse zu reagieren.
Mich würde es auch interessieren was es noch für Möglichkeiten gibt diese Bisse zu verwerten.
Stumpfe Haken sind es bei mir nicht gewesen,und ich denke auch bei dir nicht.
Bin auf Antworten gespannt.
Gruß


----------



## Klaus S. (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

Hi @kochpottangler,
kann es sein das deine Würmer an der Mundschnur nach oben rutschen und die Fische deshalb von der Seite auf die Mundschnur beißen??? Ich hab immer eingeschlauften Leuchtschlauch (2-3mm Stücke) mit Pailietten damit die Würmer nicht zu sehr nach oben (weg vom Haken) beim auswerfen rutschen können. Es gibt auch "Perlenbeisser"  (wohl aus Futterneid) die auf den Perlen beissen und so die Fehlbisse verursachen (hab manchmal zerkaute Styroporkugeln gehabt (hab manchmal welche drauf)). Ansonsten mache ich es bei zu vielen Fehlbissen immer so das ich früher Anschlage (obwohl der Anschlag nur bei Fireline oder anderer gefl. Schnur bis zum Haken kommt) und sofort die Rute beim Biss in der Hand nehme (kleinster Zupfer und ich haue an). Weiter kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen...

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

Also an den Perlen kanns nicht gelegen haben hatte teilweise garkeine drauf .
Und da ich fast nur mit Sandwurm oder Herings/Makrelenfetzen und leichtem gerät Angel verrutschen die Köder auch nicht nach oben .

Und das mitm früher Anschlagen ist auch sone sache der Fisch zieht ja nur einmal kurz durch und lässt dann gleich wieder los so schnell kann ich garnicht reagieren und selbst wenn ich die rute mal zufällig in der Hand hatte und so n Biss kam hab ich ihn net Haken können .


----------



## Palerado (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass die lange Mundschnur hier wirklich Abhilfe schafft.
Der Dorsch hat dann den Köder schon weiter inhaliert bevor der Widerstand kommt.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

Jo genau so hatte ich mir das ja auch vorgestellt ...
Die probleme dürften aber Platte und Nemos sein ...
Denn ich denke mal bei beiden wird man den Biss nicht oder nur schlecht bemerken . Bei den Platten ists ja net ganz so schlimm auch wenn man dann teilweise weiterangelt obwohl schon n Fisch dranhängt . Aber die Nemos werden wohl die Zeit Nutzen um den Köder bis zum Ar... zu schlucken   :c


----------



## Leif-Jesper (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

Hallo,
das können auch "Schnurbisse" sein, das sind "Bisse", bei denen der Fisch gegen die Schnur schwimmt.Welche Hakengrösse benutzt ihr denn?


----------



## haukep (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

Also als erstes solltest Du die Haken kontrollieren, denn wenn sie stumpf sind, kann das auch nicht klappen...wenn das nichts bringt, dann versuch mal Circle-Hooks, wo der Fisch sich ja selber hakt (mach bloß keinen Anschlag) und wenn das auch nichts bringt, dann geh nach Hause und schau lieber TV


----------



## Klaus S. (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

Hi,
ich denke mal das lange Mundschnüre nur bei wenig Wind etwas zu suchen haben da bei stärkerer Brandung die Köder zu weit aufgetrieben werden. Es kommt bei der Wahl der Vorfachlänge also auch auf die Windverhältnisse an. Bis Wind um 4bft nehme ich auch Vorfächer mit Mundschnüren bis zu 1,5 Meter Länge. Bei Wind um 7bft von der Seite sind die Mundschnüre bei mir nur 10-20 cm lang. Es kann also auch sein das die Mundschnüre nicht zu kurz sondern zu lang sind und die Fische den Haken wieder ausspucken bevor sie sich durch das Blei selber haken.
Eigentlich sind fast alle Brandungsvorfächer "Selbsthakmontagen" da die Fische beim Kontakt mit den Haken den "Fluchtreflex" haben und durch die schweren Bleie sich selber den Haken ins Maul treiben. Bei Butt und Nemos sieht es leider etwas anders aus, die futtern in Ruhe ihr Würmchen auf und legen sich dann neben den Blei zum pennen oder so. Wer gegen solch Bisse ein Rezept hat, den wäre ich auch dankbar. 
Die Kreishaken sind nicht schlecht, auf jeden Fall bei wenig Welle sehr zu empfehlen.

mfg
Klaus S.

Ups...hab gerade nochmal gelesen und gesehen das die Ruten sich schon gebogen hatten, dann kann es wirklich nur an den Haken liegen und nicht mehr an den Mundschnüren.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

Probier es mal mit 2 Haken an der Einhakenmontage!Hier  hast auch Bilder davon


----------



## haukep (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

Du meinst ein Wishbone? Stimmt, das ist auch noch eine Idee - Futterneid wirkt manchmal wunder...


----------



## Agalatze (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

also eigentlich kann das irre viele ursachen haben !!!
entweder liegt es an der geflochtenen dass der widerstand zu deftig ist, oder
an den haken,oder an wattis die zu weit auf der schnur sind, kurze oder lange mundschnüre-was auch immer, ODER !!!!! DIE DORSCHE WOLLTEN HALT EINFACH NICHT FRESSEN ! hört sich dumm an, aber denken wir zu kompliziert und versuchen ursachen in unseren montagen zu suchen obwohl wir nichts anders machen als immer.


----------



## haukep (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

Das ist wohl sogar ziemlich häufig der Fall Herr Aga!  Und außerdem - immer frische Würmer wegen der Bitterstoffe in der Haut  Hab ich auch gerade erst gelernt


----------



## Küstenfuchs (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

@Kochtoppangler
Versuch es mal mit folgender Methode:
Bei einem Einzelhakensystem ziehst du vor dem montieren des üblichen Hakens einen weiteren (etwas kleineren) durch das Öhr lose auf die Mundschnur.
Wenn du jetzt großzügig beköderst( 3-4 Würmer, grössere Heringsfetzen o.ä.),
liegt der lose Haken oberhalb des Köders. Ein- zweimal mit dem Schenkel um die 
Mundschnur gelegt-fertig.
Dein Köder ist jetzt auf beiden Enden "scharf", weniger Fehlbisse sind garantiert.
Ich fische fast ausschliesslich so, es kommt sogar vor, das man mit dieser Montage Doubletten fängt.
Also, viel Spass beim basteln und Petri!


----------



## haukep (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*



			
				Küstenfuchs schrieb:
			
		

> @Kochtoppangler
> Versuch es mal mit folgender Methode:
> Bei einem Einzelhakensystem ziehst du vor dem montieren des üblichen Hakens einen weiteren (etwas kleineren) durch das Öhr lose auf die Mundschnur.
> Wenn du jetzt großzügig beköderst( 3-4 Würmer, grössere Heringsfetzen o.ä.),
> ...



Ich kenne solche Vorfächer nur, wenn ich mich ganzen Tobsen oder Krebsen angeln, aber für Wattis ist das natürlich auch mal eine Idee. Das kommt dann aber einem Wishbone schon sehr nahe, nur dass die Würmer hier noch kompakter liegen. Muss ich mal ausprobieren...


----------



## Agalatze (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

nee nicht so ganz wishbone. der haken wir mit seinem öhr lose auf die mundschnur gehängt und steht dann seitlich ein wenig ab. so bekommt man auch die dorsche die die schnur von der seite attackieren. keine schlechte methode ist das.


----------



## haukep (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

Und dann die Mundschnur um den Hakenschenkel wickeln gell?


----------



## Agalatze (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

ja das kann man machen-muss man aber nicht !


----------



## Kochtoppangler (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

Also wie gesagt am verrutschen der Würmer kanns nicht liegen . Und an zu starkem Wind / Strömung auch nicht ich angel meist an Plätzen wos recht ruhig is =) und wenn sie "EINFACH NICHT FRESSEN" wollten denn würden sie wohl kaum beißen weil ein Fisch der in die Schnur Schwimmt biegt die Rute nicht soo kräftig durch ...
An den Haken liegts auch nicht die Kontrolier ich jedesmal wenn ich den Köder aufzieh .

Circle Hooks oder zusätzlichen Haken müsst ich mal ausprobieren das hört sich an als könnts klappen =)


----------



## Agalatze (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

@ kochtoppangler
wenn du dich fragst warum sie DIESES mal nicht beissen und du nichts anders machst als sonst auch,dann KANN es nicht an deinen haken oder ähnlichen liegem !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hast du nicht manchmal auch tage an denen du hunger auf etwas hast, aber es dann nach dem ersten bissen wieder hinlegst weil du dir das anders überlegt hast ???


----------



## haukep (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

@Aga: Also ich habe das nicht, ich es immer alles was ich anfange auch auf - DENN: Mehr passt immer 

@Kochtoppangler: Ich denke man sollte sich noch so einen Kopp machen. Die Jungs sind einfach vorsichtiger - na und? - nächstes Mal fressen sie wieder richtig


----------



## Bellyboatangler (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

ich meine  eine Tandem Montage. Schau mal auf dieser Seite, da ist eine Ablichtung unter Pulley Rig! Habe damit bisher immer nur einen Fisch zur Zeit rausgeholt. Doubletten sind meiner Meinung damit ausgeschlossen. Habe allerdings oft am oberen Haken meine Fische! Der obere Haken wird nur durchs Ohr gezogen. Ich gebe dem Oehr am oberen Haken noch einen kleine Knick mit der Zange und fixiere ihn mit ein Stueck Schlauch, das ich auf dem Haken ziehe. Der haken muss noch flexibel auf der Mundschnur sein. Ziehe paar Wurmer auf und wickel den oberen Haken ein oder zweimal um die Mundschnur und hake dann die Wurmer dort ein. Fehlbisse fast ausgeschlossen!
Auf dieser Seite hast die Tandem Montage noch groesser

Wishbone Rig  ist ein System mit zwei Anbeissmoeglichkeiten und Doubletten sind da nix ungewoehnliches und sogar erwuenscht!


----------



## Waldi (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

Moin,
es wurden hier nun schon die tollsten Montagen zur Vermeidung dieser "Fehlbisse" vorgestellt und die eine oder andere hilft sicherlich, wenn es sich tatsächlich um Bisse handelt.
Aber eine Möglichkeit wurde noch gar nicht in Erwägung gezogen, die ich aber schon oft genug erlebt habe.
Ich konnte mir einmal nachts an der Knock nicht erklären wie ich viele solcher "Superbisse" einfach nicht verwerten konnte. Es war sonst eher selten, daß sich die Fische nicht selber hakten. Ich habe auf die verschiedensten Montagen gleiche "Fehlbisse" gehabt. Auch zusätlichen Zwillingshaken über dem Wurm und ähnliches brachten keine Lösung und ich bin an diesem Tag mit diesem Rätsel nach hause gefahren.
Ein paar Tage später ergab sich nach dem Tidehub ein Brandungsangelansitz an der selben Stelle, allerdings bei Tageslicht. Ich hatte gerade die erste Rute im Wasser und  montierte die zweite, rumms da war es wieder, ein kräftiger Schlag in die Rute und Ruhe.
Ja und als es dann das zweite mal ruckte, mußte ich über meine Gedanken die ich da vorher so hatte  "Das müssen doch gute Dorsche sein" einfach schmunzeln.
Es flogen solch komische lütten Strandläufer in Parallelflug zum Strand und rammten die Schnur. Die haben wohl Hochzeitsfug gehabt oder so.
Muß ja bei Kochtoppangler nicht genau so gewesen sein, ich will damit nur sagen, es geschehen noch andere Sachen zwischen Rutenspitze und Köder. Nur unsere Vorfreude auf den Fisch macht aus alles "Fehlbisse".
Wenn mir mal wieder 3 solcher "Superbisse" passieren, suche ich nach anderen Erklärungen, denn ich finde es fast unmöglich, daß ein Fisch derart in die Rute schlagen kann ohne sich selbst zu haken. Vielleicht eins zwei mal als Glücksfall für den Fisch aber nicht in der Regel.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## haukep (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

Naja, kann schon sein, auch Fledermäuse fliegen da nachts ja manchmal in Mengen rum... Oder es könnte auch eine Meerforelle in die Schnur schwimmen, oder Heringe?   Ne, keine Ahnung, aber es ist halt immer viel möglich, da hat Waldi schon recht..


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

Jo Waldi solche sachen hatte ich auch an der Eider mal ne ganze nacht lang . 
Und am nächsten Morgen stellte ich denn fest das es Vögel waren .
Und das gleiche an nem anderen Gewässer mit Fledermäusen ...

Aber das waren ganz eindeutig Fische bei mir .
Ob es mir nun gelingt oder nicht sie mit Ändern der Montage oder der Angelmethode zu Haken oder nicht ist egal ich werds auf Jeden fall probieren ...
Ist meiner Meinung nach besser alle möglichkeiten durchzuprobieren als sich hinzusetzen und zu sage "najut wenn sie heute halt nicht richtig beißen wollen dann vielleicht nächstes mal" 
Zumal diese Bisse ja häufiger Vorkommen und nicht nur bei mir sondern auch bei einigen kollegen .

Ein bisschen rumexperimentieren hat noch nie geschadet ...

Die Meerforellen hatte ich allerdings auch schon im Verdacht schon alleine weil das alles recht gute Mefo stellen sind wo ich angel . Aber ich denk mal auch ne Meerforelle wäre früher oder später mal am Haken hängen geblieben ...
Und so kräftig in die Schnur schwimmen kann sie glaub ich nicht ...


----------



## haukep (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

Mhh, wenn Du eine Lösung hast, lass es mich wissen - am besten fahre ich immer damit, wenn ich mit 5 und mehr Würmern pro Haken den "Geruchskampf" eröffne...


----------



## Agalatze (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Jo Waldi solche sachen hatte ich auch an der Eider mal ne ganze nacht lang .
> Und am nächsten Morgen stellte ich denn fest das es Vögel waren .
> Und das gleiche an nem anderen Gewässer mit Fledermäusen ...
> 
> ...


 

du scheinst leider nicht zu verstehen was ich meine !!!
ich selber habe so gut wie nie, massen an fehlbissen und kann die meisten verwerten. ICH weiss woran es liegt wenns mal nicht läuft.
nur wenn DU bisher immer so geangelt hast und erfolgreich gewesen bist, warum dann plötzlich nicht mehr ???? entweder hast du mega-schlecht geangelt und warst nicht in der lage die bisse zu verwerten oder es lag wirklich mal an den fischen. ansonsten wäre es fatal DEINE erfolgreiche methode nur wegen einmal schlechter ausbeute neu zu überdenken ! 
sicher muss man gewisse sachen probieren,aber deswegen alles über den haufen werfen was sonst immer gut war #q


----------



## Plattfischjäger (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

Hallo Kochtoppangler,

hast Du die Fehlbisse beim Dorschangeln gehabt?
Welche Hakengröße hast du benutzt?

Gruß Achim


----------



## haukep (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

Wenn er wüsste welcher Fisch das war, wär er schon ne Ecke schlauer


----------



## Agalatze (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

mir kommt er noch ein wenig unerfahren vor...
den sollten wir mal unter unsere fitiche nehmen oder was meinst du hauke ?
was sagt denn bei dir nächste woche der terminplan ?


----------



## haukep (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

Joa, das klingt gut, machen wir mal! Nächste Woche? Guuuute Idee  Am Samstag abend?


----------



## Agalatze (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

ich kann nur in der woche.
wenn dann am besten donnerstag oder dienstag.
oder wir verschieben ne woche später


----------



## haukep (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

warte mal ich schau mal...


----------



## haukep (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

Dienstag geht leider nicht und am Donnerstag haben mich Kunden zum Essen eingeladen, also fällt das auch flach. Ich kann am WE, aber da kannst Du ja nicht. Wollen wir Dienstag ne Woche später festhalten, dann richte ich mir das ein? Oder was meinst Du?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

@ Agalatze und haukep hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden das ihr mit mir ne Runde ans Wasser wollt ?!?! Das Geht leider die zumindest die nächsten zwei Wochen nicht bin immoment n bisschen im Prüfungsstress das wird also noch n bisschen warten müssen .
Das zweite wäre noch das das normale Brandungsangeln nichts für mich ist hab einfach nicht das Gerät um weit genug rauszukommen und auch bei wirklicher Brandungs zu Angeln . War z.B. öfter mal mitm Verein in Hohenfelde und bis auf n paar Butt war ich immer recht erfolglos weil ich nicht über die Sandbank komme . Angel lieber an stellen wo das Wasser schnell tief wird mit leichterem Gerät .
Wenn du also vom "richtigen Brandungsangeln" sprichst hast du mit dem unerfahren verdammt recht . 
Ansonsten würde ich mich eigentlich nicht unerfahren nennen fische immerhin schon seit ca. 8 Jahren so ...
Würd natürlich trotzdem gern mit euch los man kann joa immer was dazu lernen ...

und nochma @ Aga du hast schon recht ich werde nicht meine ganze Methode umwerfen wegen der Fehlbisse aber ich Fische meist mit 3 Ruten und da spricht doch nichts dagegen mal eine Rute zu nehmen und n bisschen was neues auszuprobieren . Entweder ich fange mit der Rute dann garnichts oder schlechter als mit den andern oder ich stell fest das die neue Montage viel erfolgreicher ist . (Zumindest an diesem Tag den nächsten kanns ja wieder ganz anders sein)


----------



## Plattfischjäger (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

Hi ihr Schlaumeier,

ich meine Agalatze und Haukep. 
Würde gerne auf euer Angebot zurück kommen.Wir sind am Wochenende vom 28.-30.01.05 in der Nähe von Fehmarn. Ich kann immer was dazulernen, aber ich denke ihr 2 auch.|supergri 
Schaut mal ob ihr Zeit habt, würde mich freuen Erfahrungen auszutauschen.
Wollte mit meiner Frage nur herausfinden,das es sehr wohl darauf ankommt auf was ich angeln gehe.
Oder kann ich alle Fische mit einer Hakengröße beangeln?
Wahrscheinlich hat er mit zu kleinen Haken gefischt.
Ich gehe im Sommer immer an die Oosterschelde und da fischen wir mit 6 er Haken, wegen der Seezungen.
Da kommt es sehr oft vor, das man Fehlbisse hat da die Seebarsche sich nicht so gut haken aufgrund der Hakengröße.
Auch bei 1ner und 2er Haken kommt es noch oft vor.
Ich würde es mal mit *Circle* *Haken* versuchen, denn da die Bisse wohl von etwas größeren Fischen stammen würde ich die Hakengröße 4/0 vorschlagen.
Hab das von den Holländern gelernt und wenn man auf Dorsch oder Seebarsch geht, habe die bei ihrem großen Maul (bei relativ kleinen schon)mit so nem Haken keine Probleme.
Daher weniger Fehlbisse.
Ich bin mir sehr sicher das es nichts mit der länge der Mundschnur zu tun hatte, da ich bei den längen noch keine Unterschiede gemerkt habe. 
Die länge der Mundschnur spielt bei der Wettersitustion ne große Rolle, ob ruhiges oder aufgewühltes Wasser.

Gruß Achim


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

Wenn ich eher mit Butt rechne nehm ich die typischen langschenkligen Butthaken größe 1/0 . Auf Dorsch Meereshaken  2/0 und wenn ich mit Makrelenfetzen angel  
3/0 oder auch 4/0 .

Cirkle Haken hab ich noch nie benutzt wollte ich aber eh mal testen ... ich denke aber mal das man mit denen ne schlechtere Chance auf Butt hat oder ?


----------



## Agalatze (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

also wenn ich euch erzähle wie groß oder klein meine haken sind dann haltet ihr mich für verrückt....
mit dem gemeinsamen angeln hört sich doch gut an.


----------



## Plattfischjäger (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

Hi Kochtopangler,

also auf Butt kannste die Circel Haken vergessen.
Ich nutze sie nur für Dorsch und Seebarsch und muß sagen dafür sind sie echt spitze, da der Fisch sich damit besser aufhängt.
Beim Brandungsangeln geht es ja darum, das der Fisch sich selber aufhängt.
Ps. 4/0 ist nicht zu gr0ß,es kann auch größer sein.

Gruß Achim.




			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich eher mit Butt rechne nehm ich die typischen langschenkligen Butthaken größe 1/0 . Auf Dorsch Meereshaken 2/0 und wenn ich mit Makrelenfetzen angel
> 3/0 oder auch 4/0 .
> 
> Cirkle Haken hab ich noch nie benutzt wollte ich aber eh mal testen ... ich denke aber mal das man mit denen ne schlechtere Chance auf Butt hat oder ?


----------



## Plattfischjäger (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

Hi Agalatze,

würde mich über ein gemeinsames angeln sehr freuen.
Schau mal ob Du Zeit hast,dann würden wir uns mal treffen. 
Mit den Haken,glaube ich nicht das ich Dich für verückt halte.#6 
Aber sag mal wie groß sie sind.

Gruß Achim



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn ich euch erzähle wie groß oder klein meine haken sind dann haltet ihr mich für verrückt....
> mit dem gemeinsamen angeln hört sich doch gut an.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*



> Beim Brandungsangeln geht es ja darum, das der Fisch sich selber aufhängt.



Das ist bei meiner Methode nicht möglich ich angel ja recht leicht ( 50-80 gramm ) bei normalem Wetter . Das reicht nicht aus damit sich der Fisch sicher selbst hakt .Deshalb Fische ich Grundsätzlich mit Laufbleien .


----------



## haukep (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was machen gegen Fehlbisse ?*

Also das WE das da oben vorgeschlagen ist, ist ja unser Surfcastig Event, an einem anderen können wir aber gerne mal losziehen....


----------

